# Anagramiser! A useless-come-useful site!



## Ferret (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.ssynth.co.uk/~gay/anagott.html

it changes phrases into new word. I thought it might be cool. 

My name can be rearange to form: Tin a*se cog


----------



## Len (Apr 25, 2004)

Useless. It failed to solve the anagram puzzle from our last session.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 25, 2004)

That IS cool! Thanks for the link!.   

 My name can be rearranged to: Ho Jangler!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 25, 2004)

The off topic forum: know it, love it, use it.

I'll slide this over - and very cool site.


----------



## Brother Ezra (Apr 25, 2004)

I like it too.  One of my name's anagrams is Bong Brat.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 25, 2004)

Cool, among the many resembling some form of Welsh, one of mine is *a lewder bang*.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 25, 2004)

I got some good uns'

aim corby kwanza: shooting at crows on a holiday.
caraway monk biz: clerics who sell delicious buns.
czarina yak womb: I don't want to think about this.
amazon brick way: follow the yellow brick road to the kingdom of misanthropes!
ambry nazi wacko: huh? I think this thing has a grudge against me.
ark cowy zambian: I'm the modern day Noah of Africa!
aryan wack zombi: seriously, this anagramatiser thinks I'm a fascist. the zombi wacking I can live with, though.

I'll stop now.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 25, 2004)

Hmm...Teflon Billy=Lefty Billion.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 25, 2004)

The 12-second time out is irritating.  It can't even finish a single letter on some of the puzzles I've put up.  Like a pair of evil brother air mages cruelly wrought destruction on the world, and one of them was very fond of anagrams.  All of his magic items were stowed in inconspicuous forms unless you said the proper command word.  Written on one of his scroll cases were the words "Four Winds Within Men."

To activate the items, you need to find an anagram of that, that fits their personalities.


----------

